# New 3x3 Competition



## Teencuber (Nov 19, 2013)

So I have a new competition that I personally believe would be a cool way to solve a cube. Now this is limited to the 3x3 only. Here are the rules:

You can only move the middle layers during the scramble and solve
You must scramble the cube blind (can not see the cube during the scramble)
When solving it, you can only move the middle layers
The ending state of the scramble can not be any pattern that is easily solved



So try this out and post down below on what you think about it and if you would like for me to post scramble algs.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 19, 2013)

Teencuber said:


> So I have a new competition that I personally believe would be a cool way to solve a cube. Now this is limited to the 3x3 only. Here are the rules:
> 
> You can only move the middle layers during the scramble and solve
> You must scramble the cube blind (can not see the cube during the scramble)
> ...



Um, rules 1 and 4 contradict each other.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Nov 19, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Um, rules 1 and 4 contradict each other.



Lol. So true. There are no solutions to rule 4 btw.


----------



## TDM (Nov 19, 2013)

First try, scrambled for half a minute and got a 3 move solution. My solution lengths for my first Ao12 are:
3, (8), 6, 4 (started being CN from here on), 7, 5, (3), 4, 4, 6, 4, 6 = 4.9
And I'm usually very inefficient. Getting a difficult scramble is impossible lol.


----------



## Teencuber (Nov 20, 2013)

That is a good point.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 20, 2013)

Hmm, I haven't done this in a while. Condition 4 is definitely the interesting part. Ignoring it:

1.20 avg: 1.19, (0.78), (2.26), 1.23, 1.19
1.80 avg12: 1.33, 3.35, 1.19, (0.78), 2.26, 1.23, 1.19, 3.34, (4.61), 1.08, 1.70, 1.35


----------

